# ILR/SET (M) Document Checklist



## amaquima (Apr 10, 2012)

I wrote a very long, very detailed post yesterday with the list of documents I'm taking to my Settlement Checking appointment and I have just realized that the it wasn't posted  

I arrived in the UK on Octuber 14th,I'm under the old rules and we have the appointment booked for September 19th for them to check my ILR / SET (M) application. 

Here's our list of documents 

*Main documents and passports*
-Sponsor's Passport
-Applicant's Passport
-2 Photos of Applicant
-1 Photo of Sponsor
-Marriage certificate (apostilled and translated)
-Letter of introduction (Yet to be written... I'm not sure who should write this... Me or my husband? Both? One each?)
-Life in the UK approval letter
-IELTS Pass letter (Overall Score Band 8.0)
-SET (M) Application form (To be filled today!) 
-Online Payment Receipt (Not yet paid)

*Cohabitation and Accomodation *
We live with my in-law so we will be including a letter from them stating with we live with them and that they are OK about it.

Because of this we don't have any joint correspondence so we are including a lot of cohabitation evidence.

Applicant's:
-NINo's letter
-GP's registration letter
-NHS test appointment
-NHS test result
-NHS Summary Care Record letter
-Pension Scheme letter from previous employer (with Scottish Widows)
-HMRC's New taxcode letter
-Photocard and Counterpart Driving Licence
-DSA Theory Driving Tess pass letter
-P60
-P45

Sponsor's:
-Pension Scheme Enrolment letter (with Legal and General) (Letter from November)
-Pension Scheme letter from March. 
-NHS Summary Care Record letter
-Photocard and Counterpart Driving Licence
-Nationwide credit limit increase letter
-Barclay credit limit increase letter
-Council letter about electoral register
-Driving Licence renewal letter
-2013's P60

Our more recent document's are from May and June, but we are including our bank statements for the Financial bit from the last six months so that should cover anything after June...

*Maintenance*
We are making roughly £2500 before tax a month between the two of us and we are including the following:

-Applicant's Bank statements from March 14 to August 8
-Applicants Payslips from February 19 to August 31
-Applicant's 2014's P60
-Sponsor's Bank statements from February 5 to August 4
-Sponsor's Payslips from May 17 to September 6 (April's is MIA  Have requested a replacement but we have yet to hear back from his payroll department... He has been told by his boss that he might be able to get him a printed version of it, but it wouldn't be stamped as they don't have stamps... I don't if that would be enough or if we should only send what we have... We plan to mention it on the introduction letter anyway).
-Sponsor's 2014 P60

We won't take copies of anything as they take copies there as far as I know and it is my understanding that they take care of sending the application once they've checked everything.

I know we probably have too much, but better safe than sorry!  

I think that's about it :fingerscrossed:... I'd be so grateful if anyone has any advice... I am so nervous and don't want to mess up... Thank your for reading all of this!


----------



## amaquima (Apr 10, 2012)

I know it's a very long post, but I'd appreciate any comments


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

amaquima said:


> I wrote a very long, very detailed post yesterday with the list of documents I'm taking to my Settlement Checking appointment and I have just realized that the it wasn't posted  I arrived in the UK on Octuber 14th,I'm under the old rules and we have the appointment booked for September 19th for them to check my ILR / SET (M) application. Here's our list of documents  Main documents and passports -Sponsor's Passport -Applicant's Passport -2 Photos of Applicant -1 Photo of Sponsor -Marriage certificate (apostilled and translated) -Letter of introduction (Yet to be written... I'm not sure who should write this... Me or my husband? Both? One each?) -Life in the UK approval letter -IELTS Pass letter (Overall Score Band 8.0) -SET (M) Application form (To be filled today!) -Online Payment Receipt (Not yet paid) Cohabitation and Accomodation We live with my in-law so we will be including a letter from them stating with we live with them and that they are OK about it. Because of this we don't have any joint correspondence so we are including a lot of cohabitation evidence. Applicant's: -NINo's letter -GP's registration letter -NHS test appointment -NHS test result -NHS Summary Care Record letter -Pension Scheme letter from previous employer (with Scottish Widows) -HMRC's New taxcode letter -Photocard and Counterpart Driving Licence -DSA Theory Driving Tess pass letter -P60 -P45 Sponsor's: -Pension Scheme Enrolment letter (with Legal and General) (Letter from November) -Pension Scheme letter from March. -NHS Summary Care Record letter -Photocard and Counterpart Driving Licence -Nationwide credit limit increase letter -Barclay credit limit increase letter -Council letter about electoral register -Driving Licence renewal letter -2013's P60 Our more recent document's are from May and June, but we are including our bank statements for the Financial bit from the last six months so that should cover anything after June... Maintenance We are making roughly £2500 before tax a month between the two of us and we are including the following: -Applicant's Bank statements from March 14 to August 8 -Applicants Payslips from February 19 to August 31 -Applicant's 2014's P60 -Sponsor's Bank statements from February 5 to August 4 -Sponsor's Payslips from May 17 to September 6 (April's is MIA  Have requested a replacement but we have yet to hear back from his payroll department... He has been told by his boss that he might be able to get him a printed version of it, but it wouldn't be stamped as they don't have stamps... I don't if that would be enough or if we should only send what we have... We plan to mention it on the introduction letter anyway). -Sponsor's 2014 P60 We won't take copies of anything as they take copies there as far as I know and it is my understanding that they take care of sending the application once they've checked everything. I know we probably have too much, but better safe than sorry!  I think that's about it :fingerscrossed:... I'd be so grateful if anyone has any advice... I am so nervous and don't want to mess up... Thank your for reading all of this!


Make sure your application receipt is on top of the pile, they'll look at that first then under that your application, you and hubby both have to sign and date application. 
Me and hubby both have old passports that we included so not sure if you have any old ones or not. If one of you has been married divorce before then that needs to be included that's just incase you didn't know. 

We've already talked about the introduction letter. All your proof of cohabitation is fine.

With your jobs, you need to have both of your employers write up/type up a short letter confirming what you do, how long you've been there(start date), if it's permanent, part time, agency, and annual pay. Both my employer and hubby's typed up a very short letter, very simple and to the point they should do this on the company letter head . Also hubby's employer can mention in the letter about the missing payslip and print one out and sign and date it himself.

All of my payslips were printed out and then they went back and just hand signed and dated them as they didn't have a stamp or company letter head. ECO was fine with that.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh also make sure your evidence of cohabitation is spread out over the 2 years for both of you.


----------

